# Did I mess up mixing HCG?



## username1 (Oct 22, 2012)

posted this on ology not sure why I even post there anymore, that place sucks can never get a reply to a real question over there, they just go around chasing after noobs and saying the same shit over and over.. anyway this is what happened today.

i withdrew bac water into a syringe and was inserting it into the hcg vial to mix and i guess there was air in the syringe and created negative pressure or something so as soon as i insert the needle into the hcg vial the entire plunger shot forward and emptied the bac water into the hcg vial in one shot. 

i know you're not supposed to shake the vial and when you put the bac water into the vial you're supposed to do it really slow and not even drop it directly onto the hcg powder you're supposed to do it one drop at a time and on the side of the glass and let it slowly drip into the hcg powder.

what should i do, continue to use it or is it likely no good? i do have extra hcg vials should i just throw this one away? after i mixed it i still went ahead and did a shot of it but, if it's recommended to throw it away then i will. or else i guess i could just wait a few weeks one time during trt i stopped taking hcg since i thought i could lower my estro so i could reduce the AI but, after i stopped taking it i started getting very very tired since my AI was at the same dose. once i started hcg again i started feeling good again. so should i just try this? if i start feeling like that in a couple weeks then i'll know for sure it went bad and just throw it out.


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 22, 2012)

it may be done for.  how many do you have???


----------



## username1 (Oct 22, 2012)

i have 3 more 5000iu vials, each one lasts me 10 weeks so i'm good for at least another 6 months. so i guess i should just throw that one away to be on the safe side?


----------



## pirovoliko (Oct 22, 2012)

What sucks is there is no way of really knowing if its still good or not..or at least I dont think there is.  HCG isnt too expensive.  I would rather use a new vial I guess.  Same thing happened to me first time, but I caught the plunger right at the start and held it back the rest of the way.


----------



## username1 (Oct 22, 2012)

Thanks for the really quick replies. I think I'll just throw the vial out especially since i have extras.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Oct 22, 2012)

That is completely normal, the pressure inside the HCG vial will pull the water into the vial.  You have no worries....


----------



## username1 (Oct 22, 2012)

Flyingdragon said:


> That is completely normal, the pressure inside the HCG vial will pull the water into the vial.  You have no worries....



It's the first time it happened to me, also it happened instantly in one swift quick motion it went so fast i didn't even realize what happened at first, i just heard the sound of air / pressure from the vial and i looked and next thing i saw was all the bac water had shot in there instantly. i know that people say if you even shake the hcg vial that it can mess it up and because it did it so fast i'm guessing there was some kind of force there and so it made me wonder if it went bad.


----------



## pirovoliko (Oct 22, 2012)

I think its best to draw out a cc or two of air from the hcg vial with an empty syringe before reconstituting with liquid.  Should prevent that from happening again.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Oct 22, 2012)

The high pressure of water is fine, your HCG is not ruined.


----------



## username1 (Oct 22, 2012)

Ok, I haven't thrown it out yet so will just run it and see what happens, hopefully everything is fine.


----------



## Curiosity (Oct 22, 2012)

It's recommended to do it slowly down the side, like you said, but odds are it isn't completely ruined... some of the HCG may have been broken down by the pressure, but I'd imagine most of it would still be fine.... In my opinion it would most likely reduce the potency a little if anything, but it should still be pretty effective.


----------



## grind4it (Oct 23, 2012)

It's fine bro. Use that shit.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 23, 2012)

Use it up its fine. You can test this by injecting and then gratuitously inspecting your nuts for plumpness.  Or have FD do it. He has such soft hands.


----------



## Hollywood72 (Oct 23, 2012)

pirovoliko said:


> I think its best to draw out a cc or two of air from the hcg vial with an empty syringe before reconstituting with liquid.  Should prevent that from happening again.



I doubt you could. It's a vacuum already. The absence of air in the vial is what creates that suction when you pierce the stopper. 

Just hold on to the plunger real tight when you insert the needle into the vial.


----------



## SAD (Oct 23, 2012)

I think he meant to say ADD some air to the vial.  The easy and preferred thing to do would be to just take a needle with no syringe attached (or take the plunger out of the syringe) and pierce the rubber stopper.  It takes all of .1 seconds to create neutral pressure in the vial by piercing the stopper.  Only thing you have to be aware of once doing that is that you are creating an abundance of pressure when you fill the vial back up with BW.  Anything up to 1.5ml in a typical small hcg or hgh vial should be fine, just understand there will be pressure.  Over that, and you may want to pull OUT some air before introducing the BW.

If this sounds complicated to you, just use common sense.


----------



## 63Vette (Oct 23, 2012)

I would run it at a slightly higher dose. You could have indeed damaged some of the long chains of gh but I seriously doubt it is a total loss. 

If you have a vial in a kit like that, on the remainder of the vials, either insert a needle as SAD said and neutralize the pressure or pull a syringe of air and inject the vial with about 1.5 ml of air before injecting the water slowly down the side. The of course swirl and be patient while it reconstitutes. 

Respect,
Vette


----------



## username1 (Oct 23, 2012)

yeah you guys are making it sound too complicated, the only issue i believe was that there was air in the syringe because i had withdrew extra air into it to get the solution to come down into the syringe so i could measure it properly and see that i had got 5 ml. so i had not extracted that air out so that there is like one drop that comes out from the top.

i've been on trt since Feb. so i think I've done this like 4 times and there's no need to make it so complicated it's a really easy process, i've never had any issues before but, i''m sure i always extracted all the air out of the syringe first before inserting it. this time, it didn't occur to me and i think that's the reason it happened, only thing i can think of since like i said been doing this enough times and always did everything the same way and never had any issues.


----------



## SAD (Oct 23, 2012)

Guy - "I'm asking this question because I don't know."

Board -  "Here's some answers and helpful advice."

Guy  -  "You guys are making it complicated. I already know what the issue is."


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 23, 2012)

SAD said:


> Guy - "I'm asking this question because I don't know."
> 
> Board -  "Here's some answers and helpful advice."
> 
> Guy  -  "You guys are making it complicated. I already know what the issue is."



Told ya you'd like this place


----------



## SAD (Oct 23, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> Told ya you'd like this place



Just needs some time for the general level of knowledge to come up and when it pertains to me, for the board to get to know that I have done a ridiculous amount of research and have quite a bit of experience personally so my opinions, while still just opinions, should have some weight and credibility to them.


----------



## username1 (Oct 23, 2012)

SAD said:


> Guy - "I'm asking this question because I don't know."
> 
> Board -  "Here's some answers and helpful advice."
> 
> Guy  -  "You guys are making it complicated. I already know what the issue is."



Yeah I wasnt asking on how to PREVENT the issue. I was just asking if my HCG is still GOOD.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 24, 2012)

username1 said:


> Yeah I wasnt asking on how to PREVENT the issue. I was just asking if my HCG is still GOOD.



We would feel awful if the mistake was repeated 

But really sometimes the threads turn into discussion items. So that when someone else has this issue, they know how to stop it from happening again. Not everyone is as smart as you user.


----------



## username1 (Oct 24, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> We would feel awful if the mistake was repeated
> 
> But really sometimes the threads turn into discussion items. So that when someone else has this issue, they know how to stop it from happening again. Not everyone is as smart as you user.



That's fine I understand that.


----------



## username1 (Dec 1, 2012)

Flyingdragon said:


> The high pressure of water is fine, your HCG is not ruined.



looks like you were correct, it's been more than a month and i'm not noticing any atrophy and i haven't adjusted my dose or anything so i'm guessing potency etc. is still the same or if it changed not enough to notice.


----------



## bravofour (Aug 26, 2018)

username1 said:


> looks like you were correct, it's been more than a month and i'm not noticing any atrophy and i haven't adjusted my dose or anything so i'm guessing potency etc. is still the same or if it changed not enough to notice.




Thanks for the update.

The exact same thing just happened to me.
I slowly drew-out the water, then was angling the syringe into the HCG vial so I could slowly inject it down the side.  When, BLAM!  I looked at the vial and it was already water and a little foamy.  It took me a few seconds to realize what happened.

I went ahead and injected my normal dosage.  My testes already ached a little (hadn't started hcg yet), and I'll see if this clears it up.


----------



## Chillinlow (Aug 27, 2018)

bravofour said:


> Thanks for the update.
> 
> The exact same thing just happened to me.
> I slowly drew-out the water, then was angling the syringe into the HCG vial so I could slowly inject it down the side.  When, BLAM!  I looked at the vial and it was already water and a little foamy.  It took me a few seconds to realize what happened.
> ...



Thanks for bumping a six year post


----------



## Jin (Aug 27, 2018)

bravofour said:


> thanks for the update.
> 
> The exact same thing just happened to me.
> I slowly drew-out the water, then was angling the syringe into the hcg vial so i could slowly inject it down the side.  When, blam!  I looked at the vial and it was already water and a little foamy.  It took me a few seconds to realize what happened.
> ...



wｅｌｃｏｍｅ　ｔｏ　ｕｇｂｂ


----------

